# Zeitsteuerung



## markh (12 November 2018)

Hallo ,

bin neu hier und gleich die erste Frage.

Mit meiner Logo8 möchte ich folgendes Szenario realiseren:

Q1 soll täglich im Zeitfenster 14-23 eingeschaltet werden, im Zeitfenster 7-14 manuell mit einem Taster I1 mit 1x kurz ein-, mit 1x lang Tasterbetätigung ausgeschaltet werden. Wichtig ist mir dabei das I1 im 1.Zeitfenster keinen Einfluss auf Q1 hat.

Ich komm leider mit meinen Experimenten nicht weiter.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2018)

Wie sehen denn deine Experimente aus?

Vielleicht mal zeigen


----------



## markh (12 November 2018)

Hallo,

hab den Schaltplan leider nur als pdf angehängt, als .lsc Datei hab ich leider nur Fehlermeldung bekommen beim upload.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2018)

> als .lsc Datei hab ich leider nur Fehlermeldung bekommen beim upload



LSC Datei ins ZIP Format komprimieren, dann kann man sie hochladen.


----------



## markh (12 November 2018)

Achso
Danke

Gruß
Mark


----------



## RedCali (12 November 2018)

ich hab's mal eben so getestet und gelöst aufgrund der Angabe und wie ich es verstanden habe:
Anhang anzeigen Schaltplan1.zip


VG
Red-Cali


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

Hallo,

sehr cool, auf die Lösung wär ich ja nie gekommen.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe

Gruß
Mark


----------



## markh (28 November 2018)

Hallo nochmal ,

leider ist nach Testlauf immer noch ein Problem beim Programm.

Wenn innerhalb der Zeit 7-14 Uhr die erste Uhr den manuellen Taster freigibt und dieser auch betätigt wird schon schaltet sich das Selbsthalterelais nach 14Uhr nicht wieder zurück, also Q bleibt geschaltet, egal was die 2.Uhr an Ausschaltzeitpunkt vorgibt.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 November 2018)

Den Ausgang der Zeitschaltuhr 7-14 Uhr auf einen NAND(Flanke)-Block verschalten. Den Ausgang des NAND(Flanke)-Blocks mit dem Rücksetzeingang des Selbsthalterelais verbinden. Wenn der Rücksetzeingang schon belegt ist, dann einen OR-Block noch zusätzlich verwenden.
Hintergrund:
Wenn die Zeitschaltuhr um 14 Uhr abschaltet, erkennt der NAND(Flanke)-Block die fallende Flanke. Der NAND(Flanke)-Block gibt dann einen Impuls für einen Zyklus aus.


----------



## markh (28 November 2018)

Ok

Super danke

Jetzt klappt es


----------

